# Rugby, ND



## FeatherBuster37 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey everyone just a simple question.. In a few weeks im heading to the Rugby area to hunt ducks and geese on some land i own up there. Haven't heard many reports on if the migrators are down yet or if its still just locals. anyone got any info?

thanks!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You'll probably have a little bit of both.


----------



## FeatherBuster37 (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah thats what i figured. if it got a lot colder up north it would sure help the migrators


----------

